# الي في هندسه بتروول القاهره يتفضل



## بثره (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوااني انا طالب سعوودي 
وابي ادخل هندسه البتروول بالقااهره
وعندي مذا سوال بخصوص القسم
ياليت مل واحد يحط اميله عشاان ارااسله 
واكوون لكم من الشااكرين


----------



## بثره (26 يوليو 2009)

معقووله يا اخوان مافي حد يبي يعطيني اميله ويخدمني


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2009)

قول طيب انت عايز او محتاج اية هنا و احنا نساعدك ان شاء الله


----------



## malin (26 يوليو 2009)

صحيح العنوان مبهم جدا


----------



## بثره (2 أغسطس 2009)

ياغالي ابي اسل عن كل شي بالجامعه قبل لا اللتحق فيهاا
وابي احد يساعدني


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 أغسطس 2009)

> ياغالي ابي اسل عن كل شي بالجامعه قبل لا اللتحق فيهاا
> وابي احد يساعدني


شوف الرابط دة
قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات


----------



## Muhammed Moustafa (3 أغسطس 2009)

و النبى يا جماعة حد يفدنى فى الموضوع دة هوة انا لو فى قسم بترول القاهرة ينفع احول لسويس لانى حنقل سكنى لسويس 
اللى عندة معلومات فى الموضوع دة يقولى و النبى


----------



## malin (3 أغسطس 2009)

ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع


----------



## Muhammed Moustafa (3 أغسطس 2009)

دة اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أغسطس 2009)

مينفعش طبعا لان مجموعك فى الثانية لازم يكون جايب الكلية اللى عايو تحولها
و ممكن تتاكد من الكلية عندك او السويس اضمن برضة


----------



## gamalabd (5 أغسطس 2009)

***********السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ********** على فكرة انا طالب فى الفرقة الثالثة بترول وتعدين السويس وانا ايميلى [email protected] علشان اى حد عاوز اى حاجة


----------



## الدماطى ميمو (6 أغسطس 2009)

*استفسار ضرورى*

يا جماعة انا لسه داخل اولى هندسة فى طنطا و جايب 98.5% و مالحقتش بترول السويس و عرفت ان فى القاهرة بترول ولكن طلعتلى مشكلة التوزيع الجغرافى فقررت اقضى اول سنة فى طنطا و بعدين احول ممكن اعرف التقدير فى القاهرة للبترول من كام و هل بياخد جيد جدا


----------



## الدماطى ميمو (6 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن سؤال لاى حد فى هندسة القاهرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 أغسطس 2009)

> يا جماعة انا لسه داخل اولى هندسة فى طنطا و جايب 98.5% و مالحقتش بترول السويس و عرفت ان فى القاهرة بترول ولكن طلعتلى مشكلة التوزيع الجغرافى فقررت اقضى اول سنة فى طنطا و بعدين احول ممكن اعرف التقدير فى القاهرة للبترول من كام و هل بياخد جيد جدا



امتياز او جيد جداا

كل سنة و لها شروط
سنة يخلوها امتياز و سنة من جيد جدا

على حسب السنة الجاية هتكون اية

لازم تسال فى القاهرة و تشوف هيقولولك اية


----------

